
Planetes à énigmes - based2
http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero001/Jeux%26strategie%201%20%2890%29.JPG
======
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina! I can barely read French to understand the text, but I
still don't understand the story. Can you give more context? I was traying to
find something in Wikipedia but I was not successful.

[spoiler alert] Let's try: The main link and the first link of the list in
your comment are one stories. Two astronaut re in an empty planet and they
find 6 abandoned starships. They must choose one to escape form the planet.
All of them look fine, but for some reason they must select one because the
other are secretly broken. So the riddle is to guess which one is the correct
ship. How good is my understanding? Here is where my French (or logic) fails
and I can't guess the answer to save my life. It would be nice if you can link
a version of the comic in English (or Spanish :) ), or in other case explain
the solution (with a [spoiler alert] warning).

Edit: Abusing my lack of knowledge of French, what about this solution: They
pick the starship number five, because the computer in each ships says "The
five subsystem out of the five subsystems in this ship are operational." but
it actually means "In this fleet, the starships from number five to number
five are operational.".

------
based2
[http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strate...](http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero001/Jeux%26strategie%201%20%2891%29.JPG)

[http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strate...](http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero002/Jeux_et_Strategie%20002%20-%20p030%20%281980-04-05%29.jpg)

[http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strate...](http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero003/J%26S%2003%20-%20Page%20024%20%281980%2007-08%29.jpg)

[http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strate...](http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero003/J%26S%2003%20-%20Page%20025%20%281980%2007-08%29.jpg)

[http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strate...](http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero004/Jeux_et_Strategie%20004%20-%20p034%20%281980-08-09%29.jpg)

[http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strate...](http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero004/Jeux_et_Strategie%20004%20-%20p034%20%281980-08-09%29.jpg)

[http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strate...](http://download.abandonware.org/magazines/Jeux%20et%20Strategie/jeuxetstrategie_numero005/Jeux_et_Strategie%20005%20-%20p076%20%281980-10-11%29.jpg)

